# 1/1000 PHASE II Enterprise



## Gregatron (Mar 29, 2008)

After many years of patience, I finally have a model of the refitted _Enterprise_, from the aborted STAR TREK PHASE II (originally just "STAR TREK II") TV series! This is the recently-released, 1/1000 scale kit from UGH Models. The kit is excellent, but requires some fairly extensive modifications to more closely match both Matt Jefferies' original design, and the visual effects model built by Brick Price and Don Loos. David Shaw's incredible research and scratchbuilt model (http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/99-sc...g/376313-phase-ii-enterprise-study-model.html) were invaluable resources for this project, and I shamelessly copied--er...used his work as my primary reference, with a few minor tweaks (and the occasional mistake) to suit my own tastes.

Alterations to the UGH model include:

* Removing and shortening the B/C deck superstructure, and adding the connecting piece between the two turbolifts on the Bridge.
* Extensively modifying the impulse engine "spine" on the upper rear saucer.
* Removing and replacing the lower sensor dome on the underside of the saucer, and filling the two outermost engrave rings on the lower saucer.
* Removing and replacing the sensor/deflector dish detailing.
* Adding detail to the phaser assembly at the base of the dorsal.
* Filling in all of the molded-in windows on the secondary hull.
* Rescribing the panel lines on the hangar deck doors.
* Adding navigation lights to the saucer and secondary hull.
* Shortening/reshaping the nacelle pylons, and replacing the molded-in vents with scribed sheet styrene.
* Removing incorrect detailing on the nacelles, and adding new detail (vents, ribbing, fins, upper channels).
* Scribing gridlines into the upper saucer, secondary hull, and nacelles.

The decals were custom-printed from a scaled-down version of Shaw's excellent decal art, with a few tweaks.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*Looks great !.........scale is a little too small for me but it looks like a great kit !*


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

Nice job! I'm tempted to order one of those kits....


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Very nice job! Of course anything done is conjecture due to the actual model was still 'in process' before the plug was pulled for the final time on Phase II and TMP got underway, but that build is a very convincing 'could have been' to my eyes. 

I think, visually speaking, the one single jarring aspect of this are the nacelle pylons. I find myself staring at them for some reason, like my mind is having trouble 'fitting' those specific pieces in the 'puzzle' of the complete visual presence. 

I wonder if my mental confusion stems from the size of the pylons vs. the size of the nacelles themselves. Maybe the nacelles are overwhelmed? 

Ahhhh, what am I doing? This isn't a discussion on the relative merits of the un-used design, it's a really nice build! Excellent!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's interesting as an interim design, historically speaking, but I'm glad it got another redesign pass before the Motion Picture. The Phase II nacelles and pylons are butt-ugly to me.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

John P said:


> It's interesting as an interim design, historically speaking, but I'm glad it got another redesign pass before the Motion Picture. The Phase II nacelles and pylons are butt-ugly to me.


That's how I feel about it too.

Now, as to the model...great job. It looks really good and does make a nice "in betweener". Might get one myself.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Did they intend to have the lower dome lit on the Phase 2? I don't remember. I do recall that the early version of the Refit, without the lights on the lower dome projections, just had the unlit look. Miss that silly lit lower dome!


----------



## Gregatron (Mar 29, 2008)

The PHASE II refit was intended as a literal refit, rather than the total overhaul of TMP. Just new engines/struts, plus a few other tweaks. However, Jefferies took the opportunity to play fast and loose with the rest of the ship, too, and so the shapes and proportions of the secondary hull and saucer were altered. But, the overal design was supposed to look basically the same, so, yes, it would have had the illuminated saucer domes, just like the TOS ship.


----------



## publiusr (Jul 27, 2006)

It is a nice look. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! Fantastic model and great job on it!


----------

